# DH / Enduro in Kroatien - Region Zadar Sibenik



## CupaCabra (9. April 2014)

Moin moin,
fall´s jemand noch ein paar Impressionen braucht für seinen Bike-Urlaub in Kroatien hab ich mal ein paar Videos gepostet.
Die meisten Spot´s sind gut mit dem Auto erreichbar von mir Zuhause aus Drage bei Biograd /nm sind es im Radius von 100km ca. 4-5 DH Spot´s für Enduro Touren gibt´s ettliche möglichkeiten.

DH
Velebit




Insel Losinj




Sibenik









Paklenica Stari Grad





Enduro
umfahrung vom Süßwassersee "Vransko jezero" einstieg bei mir hinterm Haus  ca 45km
National Park Krka ettliche Km
Insel Pasman und co.

Direkt hinterm Haus





PS. keine Ahung wie die Urlauber immer auf die Idee kommen auf der Hauptraße zu fahren haltet euch von der Staße fern das ist nicht Deutschland. Ich schüttel jedes mal mit dem kopf wenn ich den Urlaubern dabei zuschaue wie Sie sich und ihr Fam. in gefahr bringen. "gefahr == sicherer Tod"

Meine Eltern haben ein Apatent-Haus das man sich mieten kann für 55€ am Tag "2 Zimmer 55qm"
Sat TV, Kllima, Küche, Internet, Grill etc. vorhanden. Bei interesse unter Fratzenbook

https://www.facebook.com/ApartmentBunja?ref=hl


----------



## der-gute (9. Juni 2014)

Moin

ich fahr in 4 Wochen nach Zadar und möchte dort bissl Enduro biken.

Hast du Links zu GPS-Tracks?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jokmax (26. Januar 2015)

Hi, wäre es möglich das ich die GPS-Daten bekomme. 
Oder eine genaue Beschreibung wo die Trails liegen.


----------



## CupaCabra (26. Januar 2015)

Puhhhhh, gps Daten hab ich auch keine, ich muss mal die Trails bei Google makieren und die dann mal posten. Ich versuche es mal bis zum WoEnde hinzubekommen.

Leg Micha


----------



## jokmax (26. Januar 2015)

Vielen Dank für die Arbeitschon mal im Vorraus, 
habe leider im Internet nirgends die trails finden können genau.


----------



## maxl007 (5. März 2015)

CupaCabra schrieb:


> Puhhhhh, gps Daten hab ich auch keine, ich muss mal die Trails bei Google makieren und die dann mal posten. Ich versuche es mal bis zum WoEnde hinzubekommen.
> 
> Leg Micha


Hallo,

Wir sind im August in Tribunj bei Vodice. Ich werd wahrscheinlich mein Enduro mitnehmen.
Hast vielleicht den Einstiegspunkt zum Downhill in Sibenik und zur Tour rund um den Vransko jezero?
Was ich schon mal gefunden hab ist der MTB Orlov Krug Trail bei Vodice. Das ist anscheinend ne XC Runde mit 6km. Schaut ganz nett aus.


----------



## laimer83 (16. September 2015)

Servus zusammen, fahren die Tage nach Biograd na Moru.

@CupaCabra @maxl007 Habt ihr mittlerweile spannende GPS Tracks, die ihr zur Verfügung stellen könnt und mit einem Fully Spaß machen? 
Wäre klasse!

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## maxl007 (16. September 2015)

Nein leider war ich ohne Bike dort. Aber ich denke da gibts sicher ein paar spannende Trails. Wenn ich nochmal da runterfahre, dann werd ich wsl sicher ein Bike mitnehmen. Ist schön hügelig da unten.


----------



## Büscherammler (7. Oktober 2015)

Hallo Micha,

Haben ein Ferienhaus in Bibinje und sind dementsprechend oft da. 
Vielleicht können wir ja mal zusammen eine Ausfahrt machen. Bis jetzt hatte ich nie mein Bike dabei, aber deine Videos schauen gut aus!


----------



## FrankMTB (9. Oktober 2015)

Gibts eigentlich irgendwo eine Sammlung von GPX Tracks für gute MTB trails in Kroatien ?


----------



## laimer83 (9. Oktober 2015)

Hatte leider das Bike auch nicht dabei aber das Velebit schaut vielversprechend aus. Beim nächsten Mal kommt das Bike auf alle Fälle mit und vielleicht kann @CupaCabra dann der Guide sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (12. Oktober 2015)

Gibt es dort in Biograd eine Möglichkeit ein MTB zu leihen? 
Bin dort für eine Woche in den nächsten Tagen.


----------



## de-el (11. August 2016)

Mojen,
Kennt jemand was in der Nähe von krk, bin ab nächste Woche dort und bin auch mal bereit mit dem Auto zu paar lohnenswertes trails zu fahren also dürft ihr mir gerne alles anbieten was ihr so kennt! Auf YouTube hab ich ein Video gesehen von einem dh Stück in baska, zum Meer runter,werde mich direkt mal auf die Suche machen ob es den noch gibt. Bin für alles dankbar und falls jemand in der Nähe ist würde ich mich auch freuen vllt was zusammen zu erkunden.


----------



## kreisbremser (11. August 2016)

.


----------



## on any sunday (11. August 2016)

MTB in Kroatien http://www.takeadventure.com/index.php


----------



## de-el (11. August 2016)

Erstmal danke für die Antwort,
Und ja kann mir vorstellen das es hart ist,vor allem wenn man nicht die nötige conti hat wie ich das man mal 40km mit viel uphill schafft.Habe ne gute app gefunden (Wikilog) die mir so einige trails zeigt und die in combi mit der Website auch kostenlos ist. Mal sehen was sie in der Praxis taugt.✌
Hauptsach carbon statt contitieon!


----------



## kreisbremser (11. August 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

